# Just bought a SL



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

hope to be seeing more of you guys.... i have been on the sentra pages for awhile now... just keeping it in the family. anything i should know?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

nope.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Great! Thanks... im very leary of newer vehicles ever since i bought my POS trailblazer! Dont buy chevy!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *hope to be seeing more of you guys.... i have been on the sentra pages for awhile now... just keeping it in the family. anything i should know? *


Hey, Family welcomes you to the Alty Bunch. Did you get a Spoiler?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

yep...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Welcome Nak1. You should check out the "big problems" post, just as a heads up.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Dunno if they've fixed it, and as a Sentra owner you're probably aware of this, but keep an eye on the oil level in your Altima for the first few thousand miles. Early 2.5's had problems with excessive oil consumption.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

yeah... i heard about that problem with the 2.5 in the V. It is supposedly cleared up on the newer motors... but thanks for the heads up guys.


----------

